# Some library questions



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

If your local library doesn't do ebooks, but you'd LOVE to be able to "borrow" ebooks, can you sign up with other libraries that offer this service?  How would I find such a thing?

And can the B&N or other ereader apps for iphone/pc/etc do those books, or would I really have to get a second ereader?

Thanks.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

The Philadelphia Public Library will, for a fee of $15 a year, let non-residents check out ebooks.  Go to their web site, there's a form you fill out and send them $15 and they send you a library card.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I can join the NYC Public LIbrary free but I have to take my card in in person to have it activated.  OHhhhhh Scarlet: do you think you could pass for me?  I live in NYS so it would be perfectly legal.  I offer bribes, ya know.  Who knows when I will next be in the city.....


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

also, can anyone help me with my library?  I go to overdrive and there is a huge list of 1300 books, but I really can't sort them and I clicked through the first ten pages and they were all audio books?  And do I look for an epub icon to click on or something else? It's very confusing and I Haven't even received my Nook yet.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Your website it likely unique to your library. I would agree that a majority of the books available are audiobooks. The Chicago Public library that I use has an advanced search function that allows you to search for ePubs only, or PDFs only, etc. No doubt yours has one too, you will need to spend some time and familiarize yourself with it.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I read some where that all the overdrive software is the same and that it's not really searchable and very clunky.  I found that to be true.  Perhaps I will have to make a trip to the library and see if they can show me a few things.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hmmm...I didn't realize it would mostly be audiobooks.  No thanks.


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

It's not mostly audiobooks. It all depends on where you live and what library you can get access to. Clevnet has nearly 20,000 ebooks available, and that's not counting any audiobooks. Of course the biggest percentage seem to be romances of one sort or another, but they have a lot of them.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

corkyb said:


> also, can anyone help me with my library? I go to overdrive and there is a huge list of 1300 books, but I really can't sort them and I clicked through the first ten pages and they were all audio books? And do I look for an epub icon to click on or something else? It's very confusing and I Haven't even received my Nook yet.


I use my nook with my New York Public Library account frequently and the electronic book section allows for searching based on genre, new additions, electronic format type, etc. I think its just a matter of getting familiar with the e-book process, but the site itself is very well suited for searching.

Also, keep in mind that the nook accepts both EPUB and PDF format so you are not limited to the 1,700 EPUB books. The total for all ebooks is around 15,000 (which isn't a unique book count - many books have multiple formats available) but I have often found that if the EPUB version isn't owned by the library (or isn't available) I can often get the PDF version.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The library site I use (Ohio) is also clunky and not fun to search.  I have gotten into the habit of writing down books I think I'd like to read but not buy and then look up those books instead of browsing.  
deb


----------



## LilBigBug (Jul 31, 2010)

It all depends on the library you're going to borrow from.  All libraries are different.  The one I work at, we use Library2Go, and I believe it's mostly audio books.  You literally check them out with your card, and they stay on your device for two weeks and then just disappear. http:/www.library2go.com  It however, does NOT work with the Kindle, as my boss has told me.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree, browsing the library website for ebooks is not great. I only use the library website to search for books that I am already interested in reading. If I find it there, I will add it to my account wishlist. If I don't, I add it to my Amazon wishlist. 

I do go back to the library website and check again prior to purchasing any ebook.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Is it reasonable to assume that, if you have the nook app for, say, an Android phone, that you can use it to borrow library books. . .assuming, of course, availability of the books you want to borrow?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The nook app only allows books purchased from B&N. Library books use a different kind of DRM. There have been rumors recently that there might be an Overdrive app for iPhones coming....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah!  thank you.


----------



## kkay5 (Feb 1, 2010)

Earlier in the summer someone had posted on Mobile Reads that the app had been previewed at some conference. If I remember right, I think the article said the app was going to come out for Android first.

I would love it if it came out for iPhone since I have an iPod Touch!!!

ETA: Here is the link to the article: http://www.marketwire.com/press-release/OverDrive-to-Release-eBook-Reading-Apps-1262998.htm


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

I've seen an iPhone Overdrive app that is available on the New York Public Library's website, but in looking at it more closely, it is only for audio books, so I don't know if there are any plans to have a version that would allow e-books (rather than just the audio).


----------



## kkay5 (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes, they have an app out for MP3 audiobooks, but the link I posted is talking about an app that would do audiobooks AND ebooks!!


----------



## Melonhead (Jan 1, 2010)

I think http:/www.library2go.com is really library2go.lib.overdrive.com, which really IS part of overdrive. It is for the Oregon Digital Library Consortium. The colors are customized, but the search engine is all Overdrive. Same, and clunky with little actual cataloging.

Sometimes you can find a library in your state that offers free "cards" for ebooks. In Florida, you can use the Alachua County Library System, even if you are not in Alachua County. Just keep looking at all the libraries in your state for the loopholes.


----------

